
Ask HN: Why is there not unsupervised anomaly detection module in python - dice89
Hi Folks, I just asked me the question tons of times. Why it seems to be that there is no real unsupervised anomaly detection library in python. Aren&#x27;t these techniques used anymore, or is there simply nobody thinking about implementing this?<p>I&#x27;m thinking about some algorithms as shown here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Anomaly_detection<p>Looking forward to your opinions.
======
Eridrus
Seems like there are at least a few of those algorithms in scikit-learn:

[http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/modules/outlier_detection.htm...](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/modules/outlier_detection.html)

[http://scikit-
learn.org/dev/auto_examples/neighbors/plot_lof...](http://scikit-
learn.org/dev/auto_examples/neighbors/plot_lof.html)

~~~
dice89
Ok nice good to know that they will include some of the stuff in the new
versions

